# 1 year as a my own boss...



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I have been my own boss for about a year now..I'm not gonna lie it has been harder than I had envisioned. I figured since I had the skills as screen printer the customers would be knocking down my doors..WOW was I was wrong it's been a struggle but I will not give up on my dream. I need to figure out how to market my business just being a good screen printer does not guarantee $$$..LOL


----------



## ClassicEmb (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on One Year. Great realization that few people actually prepare for. 
Regardless of the business, it is always tough in the first years. There are always unforseen circumstance that will pop up. Great of you to realize that your strengths are in production. Now either take a few courses or get some help by hiring someone who is a pro at marketing.

We have been in business for 13 years, and other that paying wages, have pretty much treaded water until the last few. One of us is all production and the other is focused solely on marketing/ sales. Now we are realizing that magic word....PROFIT!
It can come. Congrats and keep plugging.


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, congrats as well. The early years of a screen print business can be dicey and the "We're doomed" phrase will be spoken sometimes more than once but somehow you pull through. 

A great way to generate some new business is to look no further than your own family or extended family members or even the friends and alumni you attended high school or college with. Might be small stuff at first but that droopy cousin or party fiend college mate, or even their spouse, may currently work for a big company that just happens to need some imprinted wearables. They might even be the buyer for say a Miller Brewing Company or Trek Bicycles. It can and does happen.

I know it's an "old saw" phrase but it's not always what you know but who you know to grow your business but remember to always take pride in your craft and do it well.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

A proud moment for you I am sure, and congratulations.....here's wishing you many more.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your first year anniversary. It appears you've already learned the secret that some companies never figure out, it isn't enough to be good at what you do, you have to let people know about your skills. 

Marketing doesn't have to be expensive or difficult. It could be as simple as wearing your product and handing out business cards. Sometimes the hardest part is simply doing those things. Self promotion can be tough for some people. 

Good luck with your business.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Huge thanks to all the forums members and to the Rodney for creating TSF its gives us a place to share idea, ups and downs and just a place to get away from it all. Over the last year I have seen my business rise from just a dream. I still have the note book where I wrote hundreds of business names and long list of things I would need. I didn't have the money to buy everything in 1 shot but having the experience as a long time screen printer was priceless. I knew what inks, emulsion, squeeges, screens and other esssentials I would need. So every pay I would buy a gallon of ink a roll of tape, a gallon of something you get the idea. And now 3 epson printers, 2 presses and many restless nights later I am still here. I have learned alot about being in business alot about myself i have even learned a few things about screen printing. Just when you think you know it all along comes someone that knows a little more than you. Thank GOD I allowed myself to be open minded. I will continue to take pride in my craft I will continue to learn and I will continue to contribute to these great forums.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations on year number one, good for you!


----------



## crowflower (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on your anniversary!

I knew from the start that marketing is not my strong point, and that I should be doing only the production part. I need to get a marketing minion!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

good post, congrats on 1year! keep your head up, nothing worth having is easy


----------



## gjwinston (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats on your anniversary... I have to agree with all the comments, marketing is the key. One simple strategy - make sure you stay in touch with your customers. You never know when they may need something down the road, and you want to make sure you're the first person they think of. I printed 50 shirts for a Bat Mitzvah for a customer halfway across the country, and added them to my mailing list. What I didn't know is the person is very high up in a very large organization, and a simple quarterly postcard kept my name "out there." I have since gotten a number of jobs from this organization, and I might not have, if I didn't keep in touch... Congrats again on reaching your 1 year milestone!!!


----------



## HotMess (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Hang in there, it is nice to hear success stories!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats and I look forward to hearing you say- "I just passed the 5 year point!"


----------



## milleniachyld (Apr 10, 2011)

congrats we are actually kinda on opposite ends lol i have the business, marketing degrees and know how i just need to learn the craft lol i have to look up some screen printing classes because i really have no idea where to start with it all this vinyl, sublimation and all this language lol you might as well be speaking cantonese to me lol but again congrats and i cant wait to be my own boss


----------

